# Does Tea Help IBS-D



## catpeter15 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am new to this website, so forgive me if this discussion has already taken place. A friend told me that green tea helps with IBS-D. Has anyone heard that tea helps, such as green tea, white tea, black tea, oolong? Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WelcomeI have read that there is antioxidant value in drinking various teas... among them green tea.But for IBS specifically I have experience with the following teas: *Peppermint tea as it is suggested to help relieve spasms beingthat is a natural smooth muscle relaxer. (However if you have GERD or suffer from heartburn.. it can aggravate those conditions) And*Ginger Tea is good for nausea. (I also have Ginger Capsules that I use for nausea)


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

It really depends on the person. Caffeine, which is in Green tea and Black teas, can be a real trigger food for IBSers.I have IBS-D and cannot drink any tea (herbal or caffeine) as it will without a doubt give me trouble. I have friends who don't have IBS who drink peppermint tea to soothe their stomach.You'll have to test it out on your system. Hopefully it will be quite helpful for you!Good luck.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Green tea is a potent source of flavonoids. Their antioxident values are just the start; they also may help with inflammation. Here is a general rundown on the nutrients: http://www.thenutritionreporter.com/flavonoids.htmlI have used a flavonoid complex for 11 years that has kept my D and GERD, as well as my cholesterol, under control since late in 1999. Mark


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

yes peppermint tea (or peppermint anything) is meant to help with spasms but i cant drink it as it tastes awful.i love normal tea but not the best for ibs, so ill only ever have it when i havent had any problems and i try to have no more than 2 as any more than that and I will have stomac problems,It doesn't give me any D really but it gives me cramps


----------



## dwsqrd (Jan 13, 2010)

What type of flavonoid complex do you take?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

dwsqrd said:


> What type of flavonoid complex do you take?


I use something called Provex CV. It was developed to stop the oxidation of cholesterol, in part by altering the behaviour of blood platelets. (This seems to be the source of the "French Paradox" by which the French have been able to eat a high cholesterol diet in conjunction with a life long use of red wine and avoid cholesterol buildups.) One of the effects of this particular complex is that there are reports of its use resulting in lowered inflammation. From an old study from the London Hospital, it seems there is a relationship between the behaviour of blood platelets in cholesterol buildups and the same behaviour in colon inflammation. While that study was specific to IBD, it seems to be the one thing I can point to as responsible for my recovery. And it has also done the job on my cardio risk that it was designed for. Mark


----------



## catpeter15 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who replied. I got some great ideas. I appreciate it.


----------



## bhop (Jan 18, 2010)

Please try Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

a little info on vinegar..........if it helps ur stomach significantly, then u r in need of more hydrochloric acid (HCl), this is the normal acid ur stomach is suppose to make in enough quantities to keep things sterile, help digest food & provide a number of import things for the rest of ur body...........when u don't produce enough, it can make u feel like u want to die.........been there, done that.........there r many things that can cause a person to not produce enough, age being only one.........so if the vinegar helped, then this is a clue to the fact that u r not producing enough.........the problem is & this can b a can of worms, cause it gets complicated.....but simply, acetic acid, which is what vinegar is, is only one of the waste acids our biological processes produce all the time........this then has o b gotten rid of, by sweating, peeing & defecating, throwing up works, too.........been there done that, too.......now if u r adding the acid ur body is crying out for with vinegar, it may work for a time........the problem comes cause ur body really needs HCl, not more waste acids.........this can cause the kidneys to slow down, cause the tissues of ur of ur body to become more acidic day by day & as the acids build, it causes the mineral balance to get un-balanced........if the kidneys do not take up the slack & get rid of the acetic acid, along with all the other acids produced all the time, ur blood becomes a pea soup of toxins & acids.........it can take time, but without enough HCl, everything slowly starts going to hell.........it's like a snow ball rolling down hill, it goes faster with time..........in the beginning with the vinegar, u feel so good, u think this is it, i finally found it.........but this whole process & lessening of HCl to keep things in balance can put u into disease states that can cause permanent damage..........& i'm here to tell u, U DO NOT WANT TO GO THERE............sometimes there is no going back..........and the reason i'm so sure, i've done the vinegar thing.........i've taken it cause it felt so good.........it took me 2 weeks to get to the point that i started throwing up afterwards, then i just couldn't swallow it anymore, cause i'd throw up just smelling it.........my body was in such a bad state, for so long, it didn't take me long to go into acidosis & that pea soup blood.........i had migraines so bad, i couldn't move from the bed, for days.........my stomach was so bloated & sensitive, i couldn't even rest a t-shirt on it............i could hardly put anything in my stomach, cause there was no acid to digest it, that throwing up came often.........i lost lean muscle mass, i couldn't think, cause my brain didn't work so well anymore..........my kidneys were inflamed & i was so fatigued, that just getting up to go to the bathroom, caused my heart to pound........there was other stuff, besides, but.........mine was an extreme situation, but it is an illustration of what happens when there isn't the right things in ur stomach to completely digest the food & supplements u need to maintain hemostasis...........also, with incomplete digestion of food, it can cause leaky gut & systemic candida..........this is a horrible way to live..........i've studied this thing in depth, cause i was there & needed to know why it quit working, why i got so much sicker & what was really suppose to b going on after the chewed food leaves ur throat..........i hope u can handle it longer & nothing happens to u...........but beware.......


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks for the "heads up." It is good to be aware of the possible problems.Mark


----------

